# squirrel season end



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

anyone know why squirrel season ends on march 1st, but rabbit goes until the 31st?


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm almost positive that it has to do with mating seasons.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

all i know is that is a long til sept. 15:sad:


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

thats what it is, the squirrels start producing young after feb so it would take from the population if you killed squirrels after that.



jasnooks said:


> I'm almost positive that it has to do with mating seasons.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I got 2 blacks and a gray the last week of season with my .22 in 2 hunts. 

The hunting was definately tough the one day in a blizzard. That day I only took one shot and got the gray. The second hunt, my buddy hit the first black in the neck, which caused it to run forever before dropping. We sat there and wasted 10 or 15 rounds trying to knock the darn thing down after the first initial shot. I finally hit it through some cedar tree branches before it ducked into a hole. The second squirred was a clean one-shot-one-kill right behind the front shoulder and out the other. That one was dead before it touched the ground. I boiled them up yesterday and am going to make some sandwich spread tomorrow.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's the pic of the gray one I got during the snow storm. It snuck up behind me as I was sitting down looking down a valley. I had to turn all the way around and make a fast chest-shot. It dropped right on the spot.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

DNRE recently added a month to the season, but I doubt they are trying to save the young-uns by stopping it March 1st. Squirrels are prolific like rabbits. Personally, I have not heard a good reason why the season should not continue until March 31st. There are plenty of squirrels and few people who target them.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

jarome477 said:


> all i know is that is a long til sept. 15:sad:




I may deer hunt because it fills the freezer, but I know of nothing that is more fun to pursue than early-season squirrels.


----------

